# Einstellungen für Dell U2412m



## TOBSLA (3. Januar 2012)

*Einstellungen für Dell U2412m*

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen habe heute den Monitor bekommen und tue mir sehr schwer mit den richtigen Einstellungen deshalb
wäre ich euch dankbar wenn ihr euere Einstellungen für diesen Monitor posten könntet.
Manche schreiben sie haben die Helligkeit auf 35 das finde ich wahnsinnig dunkel.


----------



## dj*viper (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Einstellungen für Dell U2412m*

hab meinen dell so eingestellt:

helligkeit 10
kontrast 40
eingangsfarbformat RGB
moduswahl GRAFIK
Benutzer RGB
schärfe 50
energy smart - dynamisches dimmen aktiv


----------



## Ryle (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Einstellungen für Dell U2412m*

Jeder hat seine eigenen Vorlieben, jeder Monitor verhält sich anders und auch die Lichtverhältnisse sind bei so gut wie jedem unterschiedlich. Deshalb musst du den Monitor nun einmal so einstellen wie es dir gefällt. 
Die Standard Settings der Farbkalibrierung sind für den Alltagsgebrauch aber normal ganz brauchbar. Helligkeit wird in den Reviews meist deshalb so niedrig gewählt, weil man an dem Monitor arbeiten will und durch weniger Helligkeit ermüdet das Auge langsamer. Für Filme und Spiele sollte 30-50 aber im Normalfall ausreichen, selbst bei Tageslicht.
Kontrast sollte eigentlich mit 75 ziemlich perfekt sein, unter 70 war ich noch bei keinem Dell e-IPS, über 75 erst recht nicht.

Ansonsten hast du hier ein paar Testbilder:
Kontrast
Hautton, Farbe


----------



## TOBSLA (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Einstellungen für Dell U2412m*



superseijayin schrieb:


> Jeder hat seine eigenen Vorlieben, jeder Monitor verhält sich anders und auch die Lichtverhältnisse sind bei so gut wie jedem unterschiedlich. Deshalb musst du den Monitor nun einmal so einstellen wie es dir gefällt.
> Die Standard Settings der Farbkalibrierung sind für den Alltagsgebrauch aber normal ganz brauchbar. Helligkeit wird in den Reviews meist deshalb so niedrig gewählt, weil man an dem Monitor arbeiten will und durch weniger Helligkeit ermüdet das Auge langsamer. Für Filme und Spiele sollte 30-50 aber im Normalfall ausreichen, selbst bei Tageslicht.
> Kontrast sollte eigentlich mit 75 ziemlich perfekt sein, unter 70 war ich noch bei keinem Dell e-IPS, über 75 erst recht nicht.
> 
> ...



Super vielen Dank


----------



## TOBSLA (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Einstellungen für Dell U2412m*

Noch eine Frage DDC/CI kann ich in den Einstellungen an oder aus machen was ist das?
Und außerdem wollte ich wissen ob es normal ist beim Dell U2412m dass der Monitor etwas hat das wie eine ganz dünne Schicht aus Kristallen überzogen ist?
Sorry kanns nicht anders beschreiben sieht man besonders wenn eine einfarbige große Fläche gezeigt wird.
Habe schon mal gelesen dass man das IPS glitzern nennt??
Ist das ein Umtausch wert oder ist das bei allen Modellen so.
Ansonsten bin ich übrigens super zufrieden.


----------



## dj*viper (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Einstellungen für Dell U2412m*

das glitzern nehmen manche mehr wahr als andere. das ist persönliche entscheidung, ob du damit leben kannst.
wenns nicht stört, dann ist ja ok.

und wegen ddc hättest mal einfach googlen sollen...
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Display_Data_Channel


----------



## TOBSLA (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Einstellungen für Dell U2412m*

Das sagt mir nicht besonders viel muss ich das jetzt an oder aus stellen?
Muss man denn für den Monitor nen extra Treiber installieren, was ändert sich dann ?


----------

